

In the 19th century, poets had huge audiences - pg
http://chronicle.com/temp/reprint.php?id=knz7d3nc19g60h47flh19j1pn0dxc4sy

======
pg
He's somewhat off about Plato. Plato was really complaining about fiction, not
poetry.

